# Thin Blue Line stickers and plates.



## Muggsy09

I would like to know how many folks have the Thin Blue Line plates or stickers on their vehicles and whether or not you are a Police Officer.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

How about if you're a police officer with neither or not a PO with neither?


----------



## SRRerg

PO w/no blue line products (Do have SPAM sticker on vehicle). Also, I try not to let a sticker influence whether or not to stop a car, unless of course it is an expired/altered inspection or reg sticker... Which brings me to my next point.....

I see a lot of these blue line plates on the front of LEO POV's and cruisers with red plates.  A defense attorney can punch a real hole in your reason for stopping a vehicle for 90/6 violations. The "hypocrite" defense.


----------



## capefiveo

It seems to me that the one's at my job who like to advertise to the world that their a cop(e.g. thin blue line plates/stickers, several years of MPA stickers that adorn their veh) are the same one's who are nowhere to be found when it comes time to put their money where their mouth is. No offense to the one's who earn their 40+ each week and have the above mentioned on their veh.


----------



## mopar6972

The only sticker on my car is my New England Patriots "flying Elvis".. id rather not advertise my chose profession to the rest of the world...


----------



## Mortal knight

My 2cents on stickers:

My odds of being pulled over and needing (or wanting) a break 1/1000000

My odds living in my city and having some puke smash my window, because i'm a cop 100000/1

But then again If I wanted a glorifying job that gives pats on the back from Joe Public, I'll go put out fires.


----------



## quality617

Stickers and plates have all turned to crap. Too many civilians spoiled this stew. If I pull a car over with all that garbage on it, I wait untill I see credentials before I even consider extending any courtesey. 

Come by our headquarters, I defy you to find 3 civilian employee POV's that DON'T have our shoulder patch in the dash, or a shoulder patch sticker in the rear window, or even the old parking permits (that were supposed to be turned in) with the agency name in bold letters. Strategically placed for maximum visibility, for all the world to see. 

Sheez.

I put nothing on my car. I haven't been pulled over since '82, and I don't plan on ending that streak anytime soon. :sh:


----------



## Macop

All that stuf is nice if you have a Police Id to show me when I stop you. Also some people like some nozzle heads I knowhave figured out that in order to get a thin blue line plate, all you need is a black plate and blue tape. I over heard one of the fireghters bragg about how he did that and it does look lke the real thing.


----------



## Guest

No police/le stcikers of any kind on any of my vehicles. I give all those sorts of things to my son who puts them on his Little Tikes cars. I don't need or want to advertise, so I don't.

Guinness2429


----------



## texdep

Don't believe in stickers or special plates myself with one exception which I thought was good when I was in Texas.

The Texas DMV issued a specialized passenger vehicle plate which had a Yellow Rose, the words Police officer and personlized number. The kicker is that the Plate was issued ONLY to the spouse of an officer killed in the line of duty and the registration fee was waived.


----------



## Christopher

masstroopers1 said:


> ...you mean one of these things:
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> or these:
> 
> CLICK HERE, TOO
> 
> Kind of cheapens the whole concept, doesn't it?


That's enough to piss off the good humor man! :BM:


----------



## Guest

*We don't need no stinking stickers!*

New to the board. 

PO with no blue line stickers or FOP stickers. :twisted:

I have bullet hole stickers like these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=10076&item=2459401278

I actually got pulled over one time just because I had those on the rear of the car and the car (35 in a 30 was his "official" reason). The PO pulling me over got a good chuckle and so did I when I saw him reaching out to touch them as he approached.

I don't like to advertise who I am when I am not at work.

Peace and be safe.


----------



## Guest

MT1:

I am sure that the folks selling those plates and stickers on e-bay are closely scrutinizing each and every purchaser to make certain they are le. Just another reason not to let any stickers, plates, logos, medallions, business cards, etc. influence your enforcement decision.

Guinness2429


----------



## Elusk4

It seems as though everybody has the same opinion about these plates and stickers. I myself do not have the either on my car. Why advertise what you do since most people don't like you. The last thing I need is a smashed window when I come out of a bar some night in boston. I carry an ID just incase I do need to prove myself. As far as the e-bay sales. I once stopped a kid with the blue line plate and asked where he got it. His responce "e-bay". originally the idea was a good one started down south by the thin blue line company, now its useless. And how about the car I saw once with an MD plate with the MPA stickers covering the back window? Cop or Doc?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

quality617 said:


> I put nothing on my car. I haven't been pulled over since '82, and I don't plan on ending that streak anytime soon. :sh:


Commie bastard 

(inside Joke)

Scott


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

I saw a guy in Malden at the sunoco station on the corner of 99 and salem st. and he was in a blue CVPI with the blue line plate he was a cabbie or something because he was far and i mean far from being a LEO maybe a Taliban PO but not an LEO from around here. I asked one of the guys on E-Bay one time about the Blue Line plate he was selling and he wouldn't sell it to anyone who didn't send him a pic of their ID.

Scott c:


----------



## Christopher

masstroopers1 said:


> WTF - so now the guy on eBay is collecting pictures of cop's ID's... :sq:


Those are going to be the next ebay special!


----------



## mpd61

The MPA sticker on my wife's car has led to her getting a much reduced $ local tow and one friendly warning from West Bridgewater P.D. for about ten over one evening coming back from the the ER.

AAA membership now, but I'm still happy to put a sticker on her car. *Maybe* someday somebody will go out of their way to smash a window,
but my comprehensive will cover it so whatever.....
8)


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

:arrow: What's up with the people that have the blue line plate &amp; decals that still give you a nasty look when you're stopping them at a roadjob....Had two of 'em today. Conversely, the s*%! bags who drive by you and smile or nod at you.....


----------



## bbelichick

40th MPOC#309 said:


> :arrow: What's up with the people that have the blue line plate & decals that still give you a nasty look when you're stopping them at a roadjob....Had two of 'em today. Conversely, the s*%! bags who drive by you and smile or nod at you.....


You have to take the DEA Pipeline course. If the sh*theads are doing that, it's called the "Felony Wave." Other favorites include the "Felony Forest". :lol:


----------



## Bluelite75

I just keep my MPA sticker current.


----------



## Christopher

40th MPOC#309 said:


> :arrow: What's up with the people that have the blue line plate & decals that still give you a nasty look when you're stopping them at a roadjob....Had two of 'em today. Conversely, the s*%! bags who drive by you and smile or nod at you.....


No kidding huh?! The same thing happened to me the other day while on a detail...only I didn't have to stop the flow of traffic. I saw the plate and figured I would be polite and wave...the operator waved back, but she didn't appear to be using all of her fingers :up_yours:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

Hey Christopher-do these chowderheads know what the plate/sticker signifies??? I don't have either-I feel they are getting too easy to come by and are becoming meaningless. Like my MPA sticker on Mrs. 40th's Durango is any better!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christopher

40th MPOC#309 said:


> Hey Christopher-do these chowderheads know what the plate/sticker signifies??? I don't have either-I feel they are getting too easy to come by and are becoming meaningless. Like my MPA sticker on Mrs. 40th's Durango is any better!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm sure they don't know...probably just trying to keep themselves from getting pulled over. Are Boston's PD association stickers as wide spread as the rest of them?


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

I've only seen a few of 'em down my way. Seem to be retirees. I give the old folks special treatment. Me &amp; MPD 61 aren't too far away, right Scott?


----------



## Bluelite75

I know the MPA sticker is losing its value. I've been seeing so many lately you'ed think 50% of the state was either LE or a family member. Other than a few guys from my department I haven't seen too many MASSCOP stickers. In the long run what does it matter? The courtesy goes to the credentials not to a sticker. 
My :2c:


----------



## mpd61

40th MPOC#309 said:


> I've only seen a few of 'em down my way. Seem to be retirees. I give the old folks special treatment. Me & MPD 61 aren't too far away, right Scott?


I usually give McDonalds or Dunkin Donuts coupons to RETIRED L.E. on stops. If it is a Trooper, I usually add a shoe shine!
:wink:


----------



## MVS

Whats with the people that line up like 8-10 MPA stickers on their rear window?...


----------



## SRRerg

> Whats with the people that line up like 8-10 MPA stickers on their rear window?...


I find it usually means,"My friend has been a cop for X years...."


----------



## JACK 807

Wow! A lot of paranoid people out there. How about just being proud of who and what you are. You went to the profession, it didn't come to you. Be proud of yourself for making the grade and for the hard work it took just to get there. Flaunt the plate and the stickers you earned them. My vehicles have had MPA stickers for over 20 years and not one busted window.


----------



## bbelichick

JACK 807 said:


> Wow! A lot of paranoid people out there. How about just being proud of who and what you are. You went to the profession, it didn't come to you. Be proud of yourself for making the grade and for the hard work it took just to get there. Flaunt the plate and the stickers you earned them. My vehicles have had MPA stickers for over 20 years and not one busted window.


It's one thing to be proud, it's another to mark your vehicle as a "cop's car" and then leave it unattended in a parking lot....Especially these days, when disrespecting authority figures seems to be a mark of manhood or something.


----------



## USMCTrooper

I disregard MPA stickers, Deputy stickers and anything else stuck to the window. How many of us have come across MPA stickers from 199? that were left on the car? How many dirtbags end up driving those cars?

My rule is simple: Authentic REAL PD identification OR Known by me in person as a PO = :wink:

Otherwise if its a spouse, sibling or offspring and they have dropped the name, unless its _proven immediately _on site, no go. Ive been burned 3 times too many. We all know how to dial a phone.......


----------



## mpd61

JACK 807 said:


> Wow! A lot of paranoid people out there. How about just being proud of who and what you are. You went to the profession, it didn't come to you. Be proud of yourself for making the grade and for the hard work it took just to get there. Flaunt the plate and the stickers you earned them. My vehicles have had MPA stickers for over 20 years and not one busted window.


Thats because in Whitman most people thought it was a Mason's thing!


----------



## JohnBarleycorn

USMCTrooper said:


> pax tutis a custodis et gladius


_Harmony is protected by the guardian's sword_

That has a nice ring US.


----------



## USMCTrooper

I intended it to mean "peace" instead of harmony but either or Thanks!


----------



## BM

While pregnant, my wife blew a tire on 128, the trooper saw the sticker on her car and asked about it. He did a huge solid and proceeded to change the tire for her. Needless to say a letter was written to the Milton Barracks. =D>


----------



## michaelbos

I don't believe that this conversation lasted this long over this subject.


----------



## tacmedic

I'm not a MA PO, but I do enforce federal laws and consider my self to a LE Professional.


----------



## DPD77

RPD931 said:


> Whats with the people that line up like 8-10 MPA stickers on their rear window?...


lets try that again. 
They must be related to the same clowns that have 8-10 expired reg. decals all over the plate


----------



## Mikey682

I was in AAA in Dedham the other day to get some toys, and picked up a blue line plate. I thought that the plate's proceeds partially went to the LE Officer's memorial, since its purpose, I thought, was a symbol for the NLEM. 
So as it was being rung up and paid for, the clerk tells me that the "guy from Georgia that sells them told us not to sell these to college cops, but we're not doing that". Thinking more about that, I now wish I had brought it back. I didnt know its just some dude making money, and going so far as to tell his vendors to not sell it to certain law enforcement personell. Also on the "guy from Georgia's shit list are Sheriffs and DOC. I'd like to find out the name of this guy.


----------



## dcs2244

Either the blue line plate benefits LEOS, or not...and I mean all LEOS...if not, why have one? It would just serve to identify your vehicle as that of a LEO, and subject to "Irish confetti" and "Jewish Lightning"...! :shock:


----------



## cj3441

RPD931 @ Sun Feb 22 said:


> Whats with the people that line up like 8-10 MPA stickers on their rear window?...


Those stickers are a [email protected]%h to get off, when I sold my old car I went throught the trouble of taking it off, it came off in little pieces and took about 20 minutes. But the reason I went throught the trouble was I didn't want Scumbag X riding around with a numbered MPA sticker on the rear window.


----------



## dcs2244

Good call, kid...see my post at LEO/freemasonry...


----------



## stm4710

I personally have a Mass call/vol ff sticker........because I am a member. And a small 9/11 and W6 sticker. I have a department patch on the dashboard of my car. I prefer the patch to the thing that goes over your front plate so I can take it off I park in the inner city. But the thing with the patch is..................I got the ID to back it up.

I have these to show my pride/ rememberance........ not to get a favor from a cop. If he/she wants to give me professional courtosey thats fine but I dont have them expecting it.
The patch is for when I am working or goto a fire scene or someother call within my jurisdiction..........so that I dont come back to no car! :shock:


----------



## DoD102

WOW! I can't believe either that this went on as long as it did. But, I'll add my two cents. I have an MPA on my cars. ONE only. I've gotten a few laughs out of it actually. Like the night a buddy of mine, a Montague cop, stopped my wife. Not knowing who she was, he asked (because of the sticker) who she "Belonged" to. :x She proceede to go up one side and down the other on this kid. :lol: He called me the next night and apologized for stopping her. Of course I had already been told the story. Boy was she fuming!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zuke

Got my MPA 2005 stickers in today. This will complete the MPA rainbow across the back window of my car. I wonder why I get so much attention at the rest stops. 
:woot: 

Joking aside. 1 current MPA and a blue line sticker I got from the real Thin Blue Line from APB.
I was in Georgia last year and the blue line plates are eveywhere. Every PD/SD cruiser had one on the front and I saw a ton of them on civ cars aswell.


----------



## LenS

It looks like all the Dedham PD cruisers have The Thin Blue Line front plates.

When I was last in a police supply place, it looked like the plates they were selling were "knock-offs" and not the real thing. The "real thing" has a (R) mark (Registered Mark in a circle) on the blue reflective material and the plate is made of a plastic material. The "knock-offs" were metal plates with a piece of reflective blue tape across it and no (R).

The Thin Blue Line had a website but last I looked it only had a home page with "will be re-built soon, by 1/104" message on it!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

MHQ in Boston and Marlborough are the distributors of the official plates. They also have the stickers the pins and the mourning bands. I also think that Simons in Lynn is a distributor of the original stuff too.

Scott c:


----------



## j809

I was doing traffic enforcement this morning when I saw a new Black Ford Expedition with a thin blue line plate and thin blue line sticker on the back, guy waving at me. Ran the plate and RO came back with 17 on the BOP, huge KQ. I thought it was probably one of the new SP SUVs.


----------



## sherifflittle

see, the whole thin blue line thing is focused on the law enforcement community, all sworn officers , regardless of chapter 90 powers may use it, family members as well, its just a "headsup" to other officers that we are who we are.i know the gentleman who makes them and thats the word i got from him


----------



## JGH_7223

sarge439";p="43693 said:


> WOW! I can't believe either that this went on as long as it did. But, I'll add my two cents. I have an MPA on my cars. ONE only. I've gotten a few laughs out of it actually. Like the night a buddy of mine, a Montague cop, stopped my wife. Not knowing who she was, he asked (because of the sticker) who she "Belonged" to. :x She proceede to go up one side and down the other on this kid. :lol: He called me the next night and apologized for stopping her. Of course I had already been told the story. Boy was she fuming!! :lol: :lol:


That was pretty funny. What was the kid thinking...


----------



## sherifflittle

oh im a new person on here i didnt see the date..still getiting familiar w/ everything...sorry for dragging it along...ill be sure to read the dates.


----------



## Curious EMT

It has something to do moreso with the fact that you're out of your mind.

So, you're saying that this guy made them as self-adhesive "i do what i want and you shld respect me since we do the same job" products?

Humm, what about the "NSC Police Patrol Supervisor" car I saw with a blue line plate in Brockton on Wend.?
Is he on "your side"? Something about CVPI's spinning tires into a gas-station parking lot with Commercial plates and a blue line doesnt add up.

And where are you from?


----------



## GD

I have a thin blue line sticker in my rear window and a small IBPO emblem on my license plate. Any of my immediate family members(4) get an FOP emblem and my business card.


----------



## dcs2244

Police officer without...what ever happened to "stealth living"... I only display the MDC SPAM sticker...the original, w/o a number...I will display NO STICKERS on my new vehicle.

So tag me or not...but just "shut-the-eff-up"...and leave me alone.

Note to SPAM: quit wasting money on this bull hockey...I have my badge and ID with me....I don't need a "sticker"...


----------



## Clouseau

I agree. "We don't need no stinking stickers!"

Over the years I noticed less and less cops with stickers on their own pmv's.

The majority seem to be rookies and non-cops. The same one's wearing the T-shirts and ball caps.


----------



## sherifflittle

Curious EMT";p="63125 said:


> It has something to do moreso with the fact that you're out of your mind.
> 
> So, you're saying that this guy made them as self-adhesive "i do what i want and you shld respect me since we do the same job" products?
> 
> Humm, what about the "NSC Police Patrol Supervisor" car I saw with a blue line plate in Brockton on Wend.?
> Is he on "your side"? Something about CVPI's spinning tires into a gas-station parking lot with Commercial plates and a blue line doesnt add up.
> 
> And where are you from?


well if your from brockton i should spell it all out then


----------



## Tackleberry

I got my Blue Line sticker and Plate while I was in South Carolina for 6 months. It was explained to me that sticker on the back window was more of a courtesy for an approaching officer during a traffic stop to notify him that the driver is more than likely an off duty officer, and maybe carrying a weapon. I don't even think it was ever implied nor should you expect a sticker or plate from stopping you from getting pulled over or out of a traffic ticket if you have done something wrong. The front Blue Line plate was good to have because of the attention from other officers that you received. For example you'd pull into a corner store or gas station, and an on duty or off duty officer would come over to you and would interrogated you first to make sure you where supposed to have it, and then you would spend several minutes talking with them sharing old war stories, and when it was time to move on you exchanged business cards, shook hands, and told each other to stay safe. When you drove by a Police car or others with the Blue Line plate you waived to one another.

I think having something on your vehicle to identify our selves to one another is a good idea, but I feel it has to be something that doesn't get blown out of proportion, abused, and can be discreet. We are all brothers and sisters that would put our own lives on the line to come to the aid of another officer. I think any interaction with officer that you don't know is a good thing. So if it takes a sticker or plate to initiate conversation, or even a wave or nod of the head then so be it.

If you are not a Police Officer in some form or another, or don't have a direct family member that is one and you have a FOP, MPA, SPAM, or Blue Line sticker I will write you up for every damn thing that I can fine wrong.

That’s just my two cents.


----------



## JGH_7223

Wolfman";p="63148 said:


> I have a thin blue line on the side of the garage where my wife scraped the side of our blue minivan against it the other day.
> 
> :roll:


That is a bummer Wolfman. Not another Minivan mishap. Nothing a magic marker won't fix.JGH


----------



## Guest

No LE advertisements on my pov's. The career criminals know what the thin blue line is and all the other hoopla. Why put targets on your family members vehicles. Many of the mv's w/ them on it have no relation to a PO anyways. When I walk up to a mv, the operator has plenty of opportunity to explain their status to me. The only time they wouldn't is if they had a major 'tude. Then the tough guy (or girl) can explain the gig to their PO buddy.
If you do your job, then their are plenty of pissed off people out there. Don't make it easier for the vengeful. If you don't believe it read some of the LE Memorial stories or the ones about dead family members.


----------



## BPD850

Seems a lot of people are worried about a broken window on their car or being targeted. I agree that making yourself a rolling billboard is not a good idea, but if there are so many stickers out there in the wrong hands, it would not make much sense if you are one of them to plaster them on your car. Also, half of the residents in my area may have some type of LE sticker on their vehicle (valid or not) but I have yet to see a rash of incidents involving a broken window or someone being targeted because of a sticker. What does it matter if you have one or not? No matter what kind of sticker is put out, they will be duplicated or abused.


----------



## Tackleberry

I need to retract my last statement. I didn't realize how out of control the abused the Thin Blue Line stickers and plates were until I went to take the civil service exam. Where I saw literally hundreds of vehicles with them. The disappointing thing was that about 80% of all the cars I saw displaying the Thin Blue Line had expired tags, expired inspection stickers, red rejection stickers, or no front red plate. If I was a local cop I would have had a field day writing tickets to all those wanna-bees. As soon as I got home from the test I removed my Blue Line plate and sticker from my personal vehicle, and today I removed the Blue Line sticker from my cruiser. I am embarrassed to have been displaying that sticker on my sleigh after seeing some of the dirt bags that have it on there cars. And that's a shame because it was a good thing at one time, and represents our fallen brothers and sisters.

PC or not I'm pulling over every vehicle with a Blue Line sticker or plate I see from here on out. If you're blue I'm sorry and I'll explain myself. If you're not I'm going to find anything I can to write you up or at the very least I'm going to waste your time.


----------



## Muggsy09

I agree its crazy, like everything else, can't have anything exclusive with out the wingnuts getting a hold of it. However maybe I'm one of the wingnuts being a college police officer, but anyway, I saw all the blue line stuff on cars in the parking lot of the school I took the civil service exam at and wondered why all these people were here if they were already cops???? I will also be taking off my plate, and tell my Dad a 27 year veteran of the Taunton PD to junk his plate too. What a shame. :roll: 



Muggsy


----------



## reno911_2004

Muggsy09";p="64439 said:


> I saw all the blue line stuff on cars in the parking lot of the school I took the civil service exam at and wondered why all these people were here if they were already cops????
> I will also be taking off my plate


It's cracking me up how people keep saying that they were at the CS test, and all these "wingnuts" had blue lines, and finish by saying they'll be removing theirs.


----------



## Mikey682

What they mean is that they are ALREADY working police officers who took the civil service test, but noticed all the nutjobs who were NOT law enforcement had all the gear on their rides.


----------



## reno911_2004

Ohhh, I gotcha.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982

"PC or not I'm pulling over every vehicle with a Blue Line sticker or plate I see from here on out. If you're blue I'm sorry and I'll explain myself." 

good plan dude.... :lol: :roll:


----------



## Macop

LOL its kinda funny I remember being one of those wingnuts back in the day (early 90s) taking the Civil Curcus exam wearing Police stuff thinking I was kool. I look back and think how pathetic I was with all the dumb ass Mass Aux Police Assn stickers and the 2/3 yr old M.P.A stickers on my car when I was a summer scab, oh well I think we ALL were like that once to some degree. It was funny seeing all the heros with the police shirts and what not at the exam, I am getting a new car tommorow, I may not put any M.P.A stickers on it.


----------



## Guest

Tackleberry";p="63817 said:


> I need to retract my last statement. I didn't realize how out of control the abused the Thin Blue Line stickers and plates were until I went to take the civil service exam. Where I saw literally hundreds of vehicles with them. The disappointing thing was that about 80% of all the cars I saw displaying the Thin Blue Line had expired tags, expired inspection stickers, red rejection stickers, or no front red plate. If I was a local cop I would have had a field day writing tickets to all those wanna-bees. As soon as I got home from the test I removed my Blue Line plate and sticker from my personal vehicle, and today I removed the Blue Line sticker from my cruiser. I am embarrassed to have been displaying that sticker on my sleigh after seeing some of the dirt bags that have it on there cars. And that's a shame because it was a good thing at one time, and represents our fallen brothers and sisters.
> 
> PC or not I'm pulling over every vehicle with a Blue Line sticker or plate I see from here on out. If you're blue I'm sorry and I'll explain myself. If you're not I'm going to find anything I can to write you up or at the very least I'm going to waste your time.


As a Private Citizen, I applaud you. I know I'm kind of late, but I came across this forum from Google and was looking for an answer to find if it was legal not to have a red plate (Blue line or not).

I figure, if LEOs don't have to abide by 90/9, why should I?

I can drive by the local PDs and see in the back lots at least 25% of the cars in the lot with TBL plates on the front and red on the rear. (I have a neighbor with a green). It comes up every now and then in dicussion when watching the Sox or Pats... but it's only one LEOs perspective.

Nice seeing that for the most part, you here don't like them, making me feel better that I shouldn't remove my front plate.


----------



## GD

In the past two weeks, I have travelled to Cape Cod and the South Shore. I am very impressed with the money PO's make in Massachusetts!! lol!! 
I've observed blue line plates on several vehicles including a Lexus, Mercedes and a Caddy.


----------



## SOT

I just bought an old MSP car, I have four of the fake spike antennas on the trunk, one whip style> Thankfully the car came with that push bar, a white spotlight, and the two tone blue on blue paint job was intact.

I drive as fast as I want and I never get pulled over. In fact I just ride up on peoples ass and they pull over for me.


(this insite into the mind of a sparky provided by CQB Arms)


----------



## j809

> I figure, if LEOs don't have to abide by 90/9, why should I?


You mean 90/6 knucklehead.


----------



## Crvtte65

Wolfman";p="69770 said:


> How do you know they were cops? Just because of some license plate?
> 
> I see many more"luxury" vehicles WITHOUT police-related decals & markings. However I never seem to hear comments about civilian pay scales, professions which involve neither the risk to personal safety nor the level of expertise required by law enforcement. Sad.


Right on!


----------



## GD

Wolfman, 
if you read what I wrote, I put a lol!! It was a joke and I am an Leo, so lighten up, please!! Have a sense of Humor!!


----------



## DoD102

Yeah 40thMPOC;

I had that the other day too. We got a call of two cars racing. I was waiting at the lights in the center of town. Pulled both cars over as the RP was following and pointing them out. As I motioned the guy in the camaro, the young guy throws his hands up, he's in a convertible in he center of town at 6pm, lots of traffic, very visible, and shouts what the &amp;u%k!! Why are you stopping me!? As we pull into the Dairy Mart lots this kid is still yelling what the f&amp;*k, I need a reason why you're stopping me!" It's at this point I notice the Thin Blue Line sticker on the rear bumper. I ask if he's a cop and he states, rather arrogantly, "I just got out of the academy the other day!" Well whoopie crap pal!! My Chief happens to be going by and see's the comotion. Turns out he recognizes this kids name from an application he recieved a few days earlier. Needless to say the kids application probably won't be going any further than the Chiefs special file. But the point is this kid was a total ass. With a sticker. So in my book the stickers arn't as meaningful as they used to be. Too bad too.

:evil: :evil:


----------



## drknyt

Thier are a lot of the fast and furious cars out thier now that have the plate on them, and they have no ties to law enforcement. Someone is doing a nice copy job.


----------



## Guest

sarge439";p="69877 said:


> Yeah 40thMPOC;
> 
> I had that the other day too. We got a call of two cars racing. I was waiting at the lights in the center of town. Pulled both cars over as the RP was following and pointing them out. As I motioned the guy in the camaro, the young guy throws his hands up, he's in a convertible in he center of town at 6pm, lots of traffic, very visible, and shouts what the &u%k!! Why are you stopping me!? As we pull into the Dairy Mart lots this kid is still yelling what the f&*k, I need a reason why you're stopping me!" It's at this point I notice the Thin Blue Line sticker on the rear bumper. I ask if he's a cop and he states, rather arrogantly, "I just got out of the academy the other day!" Well whoopie crap pal!! My Chief happens to be going by and see's the comotion. Turns out he recognizes this kids name from an application he recieved a few days earlier. Needless to say the kids application probably won't be going any further than the Chiefs special file. But the point is this kid was a total ass. With a sticker. So in my book the stickers arn't as meaningful as they used to be. Too bad too.
> 
> :evil: :evil:


Some of the biggest attitude or smugness I have received on a MV stop is from LE (not newbies either). Bagde/ID w/o eveing looking at you or explaining. That burns me the most.

**ADMIN Fight Club edit**


----------



## Tackleberry

I've been seeing a lot of those cars as well. About a month ago I pulled a black Eclipse over. The car had a huge wing in the back, lowered body, blacked out windows, Blue Line plate up front, and 2 Blue Line stickers on the back on both sides of vehicle tag (which was a red MA). What drew my attention to the vehicle was that the vehicle had flashing blue turn signals in the front and rear. I was in an unmarked car so I fallowed it for awhile just to make sure I wasn't seeing things. The driver used his turn signals 3 more times and they were unmistakably blue, and now I had him for speeding too. As we came up to an intersection there was a marked K-9 unit vehicle waiting at the red light. The driver failed to use his turn signal. The K-9 unit pulled behind us and fallowed. We came to another turn and again no turn signal (so now I know that the driver knows that his turn signals are illegal seeming he won't use them in front of a cop) I pull the vehicle over and on my approach I couldn't see sh*t through the window tint. I yell to the driver to lower his window. The driver lowers the window and asks me, what seems to be problem officer. I replied, you have a couple problems. Once I gathered all his information, and not seeing a shield in the wallet I asked if there was another ID that he would like to show me that would stop me from writing him for Improper Display of Tags. He stated, no, not yet I'm in the Army inactive reserves until I graduate High School next year and then I'll be an MP. I informed him that his trun signal where illegal. He snapped, No I've had them in for about a year, I was able to get an inspection sticker and my friends all have them. I just smiled, shook my head and walked back to my cruiser. I came back with Ch90/Sec14B, Ch90/Sec7E, Ch90/Sec17, Ch90/Sec6. The driver then stated well my uncles a cop in Rhode Island and he gave me the stickers and plate and told me I could get a professional courtesy. **Another ADMIN fight club edit* Remember our civilian lurkers...*


----------



## drknyt

My reply to him would have been " Well if your uncle is really on the job, then he'll know exactlly what to do with this ticket for you".


----------



## Crvtte65

drknyt said:


> Thier are a lot of the fast and furious cars out thier now that have the plate on them, and they have no ties to law enforcement. Someone is doing a nice copy job.


Well it's not a complicated design :t:


----------



## futureMSP

I realize this is a thread on TBL stickers and plates, but I think these PBA cards from New York and New Jersey are out of control too. Almost every car I pull over from NY or NJ is somebody with a PBA supporter card. I have had one person who was going 90+ in a 55 tell me he was a police surgeon in NY and he deserves courtesy :finger2: . I didn't know the NYPD had police surgeons on the roster. Most of these cards have a disclaimer written on the back that if it is used to get out of a traffic ticket it will be confiscated or surrendered. I am actually developing a collection of these cards. 
One person stopped for 120 MPH in a 55 MPH told me he was on the job for the sheriffs dept down in NJ. I asked for id and he showed me a PBA card. Further conversation reveals he is actually a lawyer who sometimes goes to the sheriffs department for one thing or another. I told him that if he was such good friend's with the sheriff he could have him call me to discuss the ticket, 6 mo later, still no call.
Nobody has called about any of the stops, tickets, etc to date. On person actually I asked if I wanted to see his credentials, I thought he was a P.O. Nope, he gave me a NYPD detective's endowment fund supporter card, NYPD captains endowment supporter card, NYPD PBA supporter card, East Orange NJ supporter card. These people are unreal. Something that was once a meaningful thing has been turned into a joke. Just wondering if anybody else has had run ins with these cards.


----------



## Gil

Cite em all, they can show their PBA cards, stickers and plates etc... to the magistrate when they head to district court for the appeal.


----------



## LenS

I've never been able to figure NY/NJ out! 

On vacation in PA some years ago we took a boat cruise on a lake and I noticed a lady wearing a NJ police chief mini-badge on a chain. Her Husband was no doubt a chief in a small town in NJ.

At the funeral of a good friend from high school days, they had her "NYPD Mother's ID" (pass case, mini-NYPD badge and ID) in her casket. Her Son was appointed to NYPD only a year prior to her death. When he graduated the Academy, apparently they also issue these "credentials" to immediate family!


----------



## texdep

LenS said:


> I've never been able to figure NY/NJ out!
> 
> On vacation in PA some years ago we took a boat cruise on a lake and I noticed a lady wearing a NJ police chief mini-badge on a chain. Her Husband was no doubt a chief in a small town in NJ.
> 
> At the funeral of a good friend from high school days, they had her "NYPD Mother's ID" (pass case, mini-NYPD badge and ID) in her casket. Her Son was appointed to NYPD only a year prior to her death. When he graduated the Academy, apparently they also issue these "credentials" to immediate family!


So what's the problem with a little charm on a spouse's necklace or a bit of recognition for a cop's mother.

(By the way there are MSP equilalents. Mother's and spouse MSP badges)


----------



## LenS

texdep said:


> So what's the problem with a little charm on a spouse's necklace or a bit of recognition for a cop's mother.
> 
> (By the way there are MSP equilalents. Mother's and spouse MSP badges)


Well, this is all news to me! I was always taught that badges ONLY belonged to those (LE) taht were legally entitled to them. They weren't "charms" to be worn, but only shown when acting in an official capacity.

I may be totally off base here, but that was always my understanding and the way that I treat my badges.


----------



## shark1

No stickers no plate! To many out there its hard to know who's who unless you ask! Might as well not have one!


----------



## texdep

LenS

I may be the one who's off base and I agree with you that legit badges are not to be played with; I wouldn't go handing mine out.

But, a charm on a bracelet or an ID or badge that says Cops Mother on it---Is Mom going to go out and play Sparky -- I don't think so!

I've in other parts of the country where this stuff is common and it's no big deal and there are NOT wild groups of spouses or mothers running around making believe they are cops.


----------



## LenS

texdep,

It's something that I never saw before and was never aware of, at least in MA. I can't imagine my Wife carrying a mini-badge in her wallet or a pass-case.

No LEOs that I know wear their uniforms/badges when off-duty, they don't want to call attention to themselves. THus, I can't imagine most women wanting to identify themselves publicly as LEO wives . . . at least their husbands would probably dissuade them. Not everyone out there likes LEOs and setting oneself up as a target, especially when the LEO is unarmed/off-duty isn't always a good thing to do.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

Well folks-Mrs. 40th bought me a real Thin Blue Line plate for my POS F-250. It's on there and yes, I have a green plate! Andrea's in Raynham knows her and said only LEOs and family members are allowed to purchase them,($25.00 ea.)I love the homemade ones done w/spray paint or blue tape! Or how about the skippy fireman plates?


----------



## mpd61

40th MPOC#309 said:


> Well folks-Mrs. 40th bought me a real Thin Blue Line plate for my POS F-250. It's on there and yes, I have a green plate! Andrea's in Raynham knows her and said only LEOs and family members are allowed to purchase them,($25.00 ea.)I love the homemade ones done w/spray paint or blue tape! Or how about the skippy fireman plates?


Dickie!!!!!!!!!!

STOP!!!! that f-250 is georgeous!!! I'll trade you the 3.0 liter grocery wagon for it anyday!!!!


----------



## Guest

I am a former MA LEO and am and have always been proud of what I do. I have and always will be a cop. I come from a history of LE, my father retired as chief of police and former homicide detective. This world is going to hell, no doubt about it and it is harder for cops every day. However, this is symbol to others of what we do and the brotherhood we are part of and of those who have given their lives in service. If you are that paranoid of the what if...broken windows, slashed tires, etc. WHY OH WHY DID YOU GUYS EVER BECOME COPS. Our job has always been and always will be dangerous. Be proud of who you are, what you do and of those gone before us and have some backbone and guts to show it. Every military and government elite organization have their way of showing what they are part of this is ours embrace it -- love it or leave it. I have always and will always show my pride in what I do and what I am even with the inherent risks involved, I WILL NOT HIDE FROM IT. Those that hide are hiding something if you are a respectable cop you will not fear repercussion of what you do.

"The only thing necessary for evil to survive, is for good men to do nothing"

Be safe and Be proud and Fight the Battle Always and Everywhere......In all things Faithful...


----------



## MA218

Only sticker on my car is my resident parking sticker.


----------



## Goose

MA218 said:


> Only sticker on my car is my resident parking sticker.


Dude, your whole car is a thin blue...cheese wedge. :85565:


----------



## WestfieldExplorer019

Why do we even have those special stickers only for police personnel. They were sacred now everybody has one.


----------



## WestfieldExplorer019

*Rediculous Isn't It???????*


----------



## Pacman

Mortal knight said:


> My 2cents on stickers:
> 
> My odds of being pulled over and needing (or wanting) a break 1/1000000
> 
> My odds living in my city and having some puke smash my window, because i'm a cop 100000/1
> 
> But then again If I wanted a glorifying job that gives pats on the back from Joe Public, I'll go put out fires.


BINGO! PO without any markings what so ever.


----------



## Guest

Tackleberry said:


> I need to retract my last statement. I didn't realize how out of control the abused the Thin Blue Line stickers and plates were until I went to take the civil service exam. Where I saw literally hundreds of vehicles with them. The disappointing thing was that about 80% of all the cars I saw displaying the Thin Blue Line had expired tags, expired inspection stickers, red rejection stickers, or no front red plate. If I was a local cop I would have had a field day writing tickets to all those wanna-bees. As soon as I got home from the test I removed my Blue Line plate and sticker from my personal vehicle, and today I removed the Blue Line sticker from my cruiser. I am embarrassed to have been displaying that sticker on my sleigh after seeing some of the dirt bags that have it on there cars. And that's a shame because it was a good thing at one time, and represents our fallen brothers and sisters.
> 
> PC or not I'm pulling over every vehicle with a Blue Line sticker or plate I see from here on out. If you're blue I'm sorry and I'll explain myself. If you're not I'm going to find anything I can to write you up or at the very least I'm going to waste your time.


Well, It is nice to know that there are still cops out there who will perform their functions even though it will violate the constitutional rights of the general public...and for something so stupid as a car having a blue line sticker on it. Leave the wannabees alone they will get their dues and leave others alone because the whole reason this tradition started was to be a memorial for fallen brothers and sisters in blue. I was at Ground Zero and will do whatever I can to remember those in blue who fell as great heros and I support any one who feels the same whether cop or not by putting this sticker on their car.

Try to remember to stop people who are actually violating laws in the great commonwealth and not for personal preference that happens too much around the country and is destroying this great profession. I appreciated your first posting don't change your mind because of some bad taste in your mouth of what others have done.

Stay Safe

.....Respectfully written.....


----------



## K9Vinny

Concerning the topic of stopping non LEO's with MPA stickers on their car, I used to carry a razor blade in my ditty bag to scrape them off. There is a CMR (I don't recall the statute as I've been out of the traffic stop business for ten years or so) that says that it is a ten dollar fine for the "unlawful display of a union sticker". The MPA is a union of sorts, and I believe it falls within the definition. Therefore, I would scrape the stickers off and give the driver a mini photocopy of the CMR and violation that I kept in my V book. Seemed to do the trick. Just a thought.

Also, no stickers or advertisements on my POVs. I give the stickers to my dad, who has the rainbow going on the back window. He's a retired MSP, and loves the stickers.


----------



## CJIS

I saw a new one today. A trailer Hitch Blue Line brake light.. It turns into a thin red line when you hit the brakes.. Its the best of both worlds for wanna be Cops and Fire fighters


----------



## lokiluvr

I think it's more of a "Thin Blue Target"


----------



## Chree

I have this sticker on my car to honor our fallen brother and sister officers, not just because I am a LEO. People put all kinds of stupid stickers all over their cars, at least this has a real purpose. Like blued814 said, I " will do whatever I can to remember those in blue who fell as great heros and I support any one who feels the same whether cop or not by putting this sticker on their car."


----------



## 94c

Some of you guys are just jealous. I drive around in a used unmarked state police cruiser with 18 antennas on the roof. (Bought it on E-Bay) I use them as barbecue skewers at cook outs. Great for picking up chicks!!!


----------



## Macop

The only reason why non cops put the stickers on thier cars is to get out of tickets, not to honor anyone, don't be so dam nieve.


----------



## badogg88

Just a fun little story about a yahoo I know...

A kid I know (work with and go to school with) made his own thin blue line plate and put it on the front of his car. I think he bought a black plate and put blue electrical tape on it. He also either found or stole a Boston PD patch and put it on his dash. Also, he wears Cochran boots to school, all shined up and everything. Now he has a LAPD hat that he wears daily as well. Biggest yahoo I've ever known. It's kind of amusing. He'll never get on a PD because he'll never pass the psychological. He's screwed up int he head, literally.

We work at Tweeter over the summer, just for security, and he rides a bike. He calls himself a "bike patrol officer". Um hi, we get paid like $7 an hour and you have absolutely NO POWERS at all. You're not an officer.

Ok, that's all.


----------



## motorcop1128

Wolfman said:


> If you want something neat to add to your car...
> 
> 
> 
> Especially nice on the partition where your favorite skell can have something to read on the way to jail.


Wolfman, I have that one, right on the center of the cage!!! Amazingly enough noone has ever commented on it.


----------



## Curious EMT

94c said:


> Some of you guys are just jealous. I drive around in a used unmarked state police cruiser with 18 antennas on the roof. (Bought it on E-Bay) I use them as barbecue skewers at cook outs. Great for picking up chicks!!!


That car DID have an LED dash light until thumper2618 f;ed with your buyer and took them away.... you lost out, SUCKER!


> *Re: Can a Trooper Pay this guy a visit?*
> I can tell you that the LED lights are not there anymore as I took them and dropped them off at Holliston PD after talking with them.....


----------



## Chree

I give no one a break because they have a thin blue line sticker....I need to see a badge AND an ID....


----------



## Skiierxxx06

badogg88 said:


> Just a fun little story about a yahoo I know...
> 
> A kid I know (work with and go to school with) made his own thin blue line plate and put it on the front of his car. I think he bought a black plate and put blue electrical tape on it. He also either found or stole a Boston PD patch and put it on his dash. Also, he wears Cochran boots to school, all shined up and everything. Now he has a LAPD hat that he wears daily as well. Biggest yahoo I've ever known. It's kind of amusing. He'll never get on a PD because he'll never pass the psychological. He's screwed up int he head, literally.
> 
> We work at Tweeter over the summer, just for security, and he rides a bike. He calls himself a "bike patrol officer". Um hi, we get paid like $7 an hour and you have absolutely NO POWERS at all. You're not an officer.
> 
> Ok, that's all.


Not to mention the SPAM sticker he has on his window and I'd bet $ he prob does more stupid crap than just that. Ive seen that car around BSC. Anyone from BSC seen that car? It is a pickup truck, silver I belive.


----------



## 94c

Curious EMT said:


> That car DID have an LED dash light until thumper2618 f;ed with your buyer and took them away.... you lost out, SUCKER!


ya but the siren still works!


----------



## RustyShackleford

motorcop1128 said:


> Wolfman, I have that one, right on the center of the cage!!! Amazingly enough noone has ever commented on it.


Like this? I have gotten a couple comments...


----------



## Skiierxxx06

RustyShackleford said:


> Like this? I have gotten a couple comments...


:L: that is great...


----------



## kttref

I can't believe this thread is still this active!


----------



## FRPDConstable

Love the sticker in the back of the car


----------



## Guest

Macop said:


> The only reason why non cops put the stickers on thier cars is to get out of tickets, not to honor anyone, don't be so dam nieve.


No really...that is not what I was saying. I am not nieve -far from it. Maybe when you have your Psych degree you can attack what I am saying until then go back to stopping people illegally and let the real cops do their job right.


----------



## 94c

I do not have an MPA sticker on my car. I do not have a thin blue line plate.
Hell, I don't have to convince anyone who I am because I already know that.

The whole idea has been completely watered down making it useless. There is nothing wrong with identifying yourself as a police officer if you get stopped and letting the officer know you are armed. If the officer decides in his wisdom to use his discretion and give you a break, that's exactly what it is, discretion. I'm sure throughout his career he has used this discretion in the past with others.

The concept, although a good one for the law enforcement community, has been greatly abused. I know an older officer who sold his junk car to some crackerjack and left the mpa sticker on it boosting the value of the car by $100. (He actually told the guy it would help him if he got stopped.)

Unregistered, Uninsured, Illegally Attaching, and a tow is what it got him. Simply ignore the stickers and the plates but keep them in the back of your mind in case you come across the real deal.


----------



## CJIS

Along time ago here in MA the registry used to give out MD plates. Thats right they were doctors plates. Well in the begining they were popular and then after a while doctors that had them began to do away with them and do you know why? The people began to complain that people could have been saved or helped at a car crash if a doctor had pulled over and helped. Yup you got it people tried to sue the doctor that drove by MVA because he did not stop to render service, all based on that someone noticed his MD plate. Makes you wonder if the Blue Line will fall under the same fire.


----------



## Buford T

Or just carry a photo of Chuck Norris in your wallet.......


----------



## LenS

npd_323 said:


> Along time ago here in MA the registry used to give out MD plates. Thats right they were doctors plates. Well in the begining they were popular and then after a while doctors that had them began to do away with them and do you know why? The people began to complain that people could have been saved or helped at a car crash if a doctor had pulled over and helped. Yup you got it people tried to sue the doctor that drove by MVA because he did not stop to render service, all based on that someone noticed his MD plate. Makes you wonder if the Blue Line will fall under the same fire.


A couple of points here:

- I was once told that doctors, nurses, EMTs are legally obligated to stop and give assistance if they see someone with a medical problem. They can get in trouble (licensing I guess) if they refuse.

- Problem is that MD plates don't prove that the MD is in the car, only that someone in that family is an MD.

- It is my understanding that a lot of doctors got rid of the MD plates after some had guns/knives stuck in their faces by druggies demanding a fix.


----------



## RustyShackleford

LenS said:


> - I was once told that doctors, nurses, EMTs are legally obligated to stop and give assistance if they see someone with a medical problem. They can get in trouble (licensing I guess) if they refuse.


Incorrect. As any of the above, you are required to continue care, once you have begun care, until another individual with the same or higher level or training assumes responsibility. It doesn't mean you shouldn't help if you can, it just means you're not required to.


----------



## CJIS

LenS said:


> A couple of points here:
> 
> - I was once told that doctors, nurses, EMTs are legally obligated to stop and give assistance if they see someone with a medical problem. They can get in trouble (licensing I guess) if they refuse.
> 
> - Problem is that MD plates don't prove that the MD is in the car, only that someone in that family is an MD.
> 
> - It is my understanding that a lot of doctors got rid of the MD plates after some had guns/knives stuck in their faces by druggies demanding a fix.


Im sure the Gun, Knife thing happened too, but I was told by some old time Docs that had the plate that they got rid of theirs because of the scrutiny/BS they recived.


----------



## LenS

Having a doctor's appointment today, I checked out what I had posted earlier.

I have learned that I was INCORRECT. Doctors are not legally or ethically obligated to stop and offer aid/assistance. Many will do so, and many will not, but if they do offer assistance, they are then legally obligated to remain with the patient until someone of equal or greater skill takes over. Thus, a doctor that helped out would be obligated to ride the ambulance to the ER and can not turn the patient over to the EMTs.

My doctor learned this one the hard way. It was a long story that I won't repeat here, but he was advised that since he turned the patient over to the EMTs, he could have been ripe for legal action if anyone chose to make a case of it.


----------



## PVD24

Is the SPAM sticker a MSP rendition of the MPA stickers. Is it for family members or only for MSP Troopers. I have never seen one on a car, but have seen one on a Blue Bird.. just curious of the hx behind it. 
Thanks


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Macop said:


> The only reason why non cops put the stickers on thier cars is to get out of tickets, not to honor anyone, don't be so dam nieve.


Cops put them on their cars so that they dont get pulled over. Cops will put them on their wifes, husband etc.. so that they dont get pulled over. :smokin:


----------



## KozmoKramer

Wolfman said:


> Anyone else think this thread has served its purpose?


133 posts over 4 pages??? You hafta axe? :mrgreen:


----------



## Curious EMT

KozmoKramer said:


> 133 posts over 4 pages??? You hafta axe? :mrgreen:


Thats 14 pages.

No, this has not served its purpose. Just goes to show some grown (wo)men get all worked up over a sticker #-o


----------



## KozmoKramer

> Thats 14 pages.


4 Pages for me muchacho.
Go into Control Panel and set your view to Show 40 posts per page. (The maximum).
It saves you clicking through multiple pages.


----------



## 94c

I'm mailing my next sticker to Michael Crook so he can put it on his car.


----------



## Guest

Stopped a guy today with a TBL sticker........ Had a tinted cover on his plate so dark that I would have rear ended him if he touched the brakes while I was typing on the MDT and squinting to read the plate...... Had a BADGE in his wallet as a Boston Public Works inspector or some shit...... Tint was about 10%....... Said his brother was on the job in Boston and that the windows were that dark because his brother borrows his car for details............ Once he got on his phone I was so wound up I just wanted to boot him free once I just did a status check on his OLN. UGH...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Sounds like my wacker buddy from the Mass Highway Department!  :L:


----------



## Guest

Sniper said:


> Stopped a guy today with a TBL sticker........ Had a tinted cover on his plate so dark that I would have rear ended him if he touched the brakes while I was typing on the MDT and squinting to read the plate...... Had a BADGE in his wallet as a Boston Public Works inspector or some shit...... Tint was about 10%....... Said his brother was on the job in Boston and that the windows were that dark because his brother borrows his car for details............ Once he got on his phone I was so wound up I just wanted to boot him free once I just did a status check on his OLN. UGH...


Don't give in to these people.

If I stop a car, unless it's a completely outrageous offense, right in front of me, or the person is a jerk, the chances are 99.99999% they're getting a written warning.

Unless.....they display TBL, MPA, SPAM, BPPA, etc., stickers, and/or start dropping names. If they do that, they better be directly related, or damned close to, a police officer. If I can't verify that on-scene, I write the money cite, then tell them to have their "sponsor" call me within two days. Of the dozens of tickets I've held for the two days, I can count on one hand the number of legitimate phone calls I've received.

That system is beneficial on two fronts, as it weeds out the fakes, and it also earns you a favor from the cop who calls you.


----------



## GMACK24

yeah I saw some guy in a suburban fly past me on the highway last night prolly going well over 90 and just in case you missed it he had 2 blue line stickers ....

one on the left and one on the right... Wingnut......


----------



## 94c

shove your stickers and your plates up your ass. They mean shit to me.
It is the operator that counts.....


----------



## j809

I went to Trippy's Uniforms last week and they are an authorized seller of Thin Blue Line items. They have signs as you come in and where the TBL items are located that states only POLICE OFFICERS may purchase these items. DEPUTY SHERIFFS,CORRECTION OFFICERS,CONSTABLES may not purchase these items and all police officers identifications are checked before you buy one. It's a step in the right direction, you can tell the fake TBL stuff from the real ones, real ones also have a (C) Copyright on them.


----------



## chuckD

I hope all those people who relish the opportunity to tell the world they are in LE realize that not only their admirers are seeing they're thin blue line. Hope you fellas are packing off duty!


----------



## ArthurDPage

a buddy of mine works in providence and he will purposely pull over the TBL cars so that if is a cop or family member he can network and if not he can use his package of razors that he bought. loves the plates because he can confiscate them and then give them to the guys. no idea if this is legal but i have a plate and sticker on my tow truck, i get question all the time by officers when i go outside of the area i work and i tell them all the same thing, its a memorial and a respect thing, her is a pic of me and my dad when he graduated the academy, her is one when he got some award a few years ago of us and here is one from when the new sheriff was sworn in with my dad, the new sheriff, my brother and sisters. would you rather use my cell phone or a nextel to talk to my dad. maybe you would like to communications desk? got the number and know most of the people who work it personally. of course this is only when a less then professional attitude is coped by someone having a power trip. and yes there is a diffrence from a bad day to a power trip. I see bad days everyday its my job.


----------



## Curious EMT

ArthurDPage said:


> a buddy of mine works in providence and he will purposely pull over the TBL cars so that if is a cop or family member he can network and if not he can use his package of razors that he bought. loves the plates because he can confiscate them and then give them to the guys. no idea if this is legal but i have a plate and sticker on my tow truck, i get question all the time by officers when i go outside of the area i work and i tell them all the same thing, its a memorial and a respect thing, her is a pic of me and my dad when he graduated the academy, her is one when he got some award a few years ago of us and here is one from when the new sheriff was sworn in with my dad, the new sheriff, my brother and sisters. would you rather use my cell phone or a nextel to talk to my dad. maybe you would like to communications desk? got the number and know most of the people who work it personally.


----------



## USMCTrooper

ArthurDPage said:


> a buddy of mine works in providence and he will purposely pull over the TBL cars so that if is a cop or family member he can network and if not he can use his package of razors that he bought. loves the plates because he can confiscate them and then give them to the guys. no idea if this is legal but i have a plate and sticker on my tow truck, i get question all the time by officers when i go outside of the area i work and i tell them all the same thing, its a memorial and a respect thing, her is a pic of me and my dad when he graduated the academy, her is one when he got some award a few years ago of us and here is one from when the new sheriff was sworn in with my dad, the new sheriff, my brother and sisters. would you rather use my cell phone or a nextel to talk to my dad. maybe you would like to communications desk? got the number and know most of the people who work it personally. of course this is only when a less then professional attitude is coped by someone having a power trip. and yes there is a diffrence from a bad day to a power trip. I see bad days everyday its my job.


Holy Crap!

Hurry, try this:


----------



## Curious EMT

USMCTrooper said:


> Holy Crap!
> 
> Hurry, try this:


USMC, he's a tow guy, did you expect any better?

He considers a take-home wrecker a "great benefit",and if it weren't for such benefits, he'd be a leo...


----------



## GD

I took my TBL sticker off my family vehicle because I had a tire slashed at a baseball game. Maybe coincidental but I took it off anyways. I get left it on one vehicle my wife drives to work, just in case!!!
I pulled over a MSP trooper's wife one time, no sticker, no mention of anyone on the job. Suddenly, I noticed the picture in her wallet of a MSP trooper, I asked her who it was which she replied, "my husband." When asked why she didn't mention it, she replied she thought it didn't matter because she was out of state. She obviously release without citation!!!


----------



## RustyShackleford

Curious EMT said:


> USMC, he's a tow guy, did you expect any better?


Hey, be nice. In my last life I was a tow truck driver! But for this guy, I suggest a thin yellow line plate.


----------



## Guest

You guys just don't get it do you! All I here on this forum is pissed off cops with a chip on their shoulder who think their shit doesn't stink. It is illegal and a violation of civil rights to stop someone for having a TBL sticker and then even contemplating scraping it off. There is no chapter violation or CMR relating to this like there is for MPA stickers. This was started as and is still recognized the world over for the sole purpose of being a memorial to those brave and far better than you and me soles who have given their lives for the cause. Check out the FOP page and their section on the Thin Blue Line. Whether we are or were cops or family members or some other association with law enforcement in some way or have a best buddy who died in the line of duty, we are not to judge and have no right to stop people just for having this sticker. 
IT IS A MEMORIAL! If you want to harass people there are better people to harass, like the guy dealing/doing drugs with the DARE sticker on the back of his car.

I think it is time for this POST TO CLOSE. It just a sounding board for pissed off cops who got the job for the gun and badge and not for those who actually love their job.

Be safe, be smart


----------



## USMCTrooper

Blued814 said:


> IT IS A MEMORIAL! If you want to harass people there are better people to harass, like the guy dealing/doing drugs with the DARE sticker on the back of his car.


How about the guy driving a car with those stickers on it who has a lengthy record/convictions for violent crime and impersonating?

Or the guy who likes crown vics and also has those plates & stickers thinking he is a cop too? Again with a record and impersonating?

Or the Level 3 with his scanner, handcuffs, siren and wig wags also with a plate on his car?

Does your crystal ball tell you which of these people bearing said stickers and plates are criminals and which aren't? If so let me have it. This way I won't have to wait for that pesky violation to occur before I stop them and stumble upon what else they might be up too.

Is this the type of "memorialization" we want?? By the way, if you are advocating "harassing" people then I wonder where you work and what you do. In my business we investigate crime and enforce violations of law. Only suspicious people and repeat offenders who have something to hide claim harassment.

Perhaps YOU think you've been harassed?


----------



## ArthurDPage

in my defense, when i was on this board last night please look at the times. I was exhausted. USMCTrooper your post was funny and taken in good fun. Curious EMT however that was just plain rude. I'll make sure and remember that when one of your family members is stuck in a ditch or when there is three feet of snow and your car has a flat tire. How about when your ambulance (i'm assuming) deecides that in enroute to a prioirty 2 call it's alternator dosen't want to work. my job is like any other, certain companies and people give it a bad image, but others like myself take it very seriously and attend training only to better myself. if we were to point fingers in career choices why did you become and EMT, not good enough to be a Medic? How about a Doc? I'll respect you and your opions if you can do the same for me. I take sh** for my job everyday and trust me with every gripe you have i have a well thought out and accurate response to.


----------



## ArthurDPage

if anyone knows where i can get a thin yellow line like rusty suggested i would be grateful. I may not take the blue off my truck but the yellow one may end up on my father's cruiser (depends on his sarg. he usually has a good sense of humor and I know he's out here somewhere)


----------



## Goose

ArthurDPage said:


> if anyone knows where i can get a thin yellow line like rusty suggested i would be grateful. I may not take the blue off my truck but the yellow one may end up on my father's cruiser (depends on his sarg. he usually has a good sense of humor and I know he's out here somewhere)


If you really wanted to do it, I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to do with some mineral spirits, some masking tape, primer, clearcoat, 2000 grit sandpaper, and black and yellow spraypaint...


----------



## ArthurDPage

make a counterfeit, if i start making one thing counterfeit and get good i'm afraid where i'd end up.


----------



## SOT

Screw it, I'm painintg my car so that the whole things is a blue line sticker.


----------



## ArthurDPage

That is one big memorial.


----------



## Curious EMT

ArthurDPage said:


> 'll make sure and remember that when one of your family members is stuck in a ditch or when there is three feet of snow and your car has a flat tire. How about when your ambulance (i'm assuming)
> why did you become and EMT, not good enough to be a Medic?


Im not an Emergency Medical Technician

And I'll be sure to advise my family to remove the "family of Curious EMT" stickers from their car.

So, who's your 'friend' that works for Providence?


----------



## ArthurDPage

Curious I'm not going to give personal information about others online to someone I don't know. I may have bad grammer skills and my typing leaves something to be desired but I do have respect for others. I will save you the trouble and post this for you though. I know your next post will include something along these lines


----------



## speccop

Blued814 said:


> Check out the FOP page and their section on the Thin Blue Line.


Blue, I can't seem to find this section you're referencing...can you help me out?

Thanks.


----------



## capepd

I have taken them all off.

The only people with the thin blue line stickers anymore are non-police officers (sherrifs, wanna-be's etc..).


----------



## DodgeRam

Today I came across this younger kid in a sports car, smoking up, with the radio blaring out of the trunk, rev-ing his engine and speeding around the particular area I was in. He had 5 count em' 5 blue line stickers on his car, the front plate, one on each side window and, 2 on the back. Had I been in my jurisdiction I would have completely lost it on him. Is it just me or should kids like this be dragged out of their cars and drop kicked? In case anyone was wondering it was mass plate "SPA 1", nice and easy to remember.


----------



## Curious EMT

DodgeRam said:


> In case anyone was wondering it was mass plate "SPA 1", nice and easy to remember.


Poor kid is toast. He's going to have aboug 943283 MRI's by the time you find him again..... 
I bet he needed a tow for something, right? Non DOT brake lights = Deffective brake lights = safety = tow


----------



## mikey742

I saw the best on yet I was driving in davis square in Somerville a few nights back and a car that was approaching me had a half and half front plate a half blue line and half red line it was the funniest thing I have seen in a while.


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps

Tackleberry said:


> I've been seeing a lot of those cars as well. About a month ago I pulled a black Eclipse over. The car had a huge wing in the back, lowered body, blacked out windows, Blue Line plate up front, and 2 Blue Line stickers on the back on both sides of vehicle tag (which was a red MA). What drew my attention to the vehicle was that the vehicle had flashing blue turn signals in the front and rear. I was in an unmarked car so I fallowed it for awhile just to make sure I wasn't seeing things. The driver used his turn signals 3 more times and they were unmistakably blue, and now I had him for speeding too. As we came up to an intersection there was a marked K-9 unit vehicle waiting at the red light. The driver failed to use his turn signal. The K-9 unit pulled behind us and fallowed. We came to another turn and again no turn signal (so now I know that the driver knows that his turn signals are illegal seeming he won't use them in front of a cop) I pull the vehicle over and on my approach I couldn't see sh*t through the window tint. I yell to the driver to lower his window. The driver lowers the window and asks me, what seems to be problem officer. I replied, you have a couple problems. Once I gathered all his information, and not seeing a shield in the wallet I asked if there was another ID that he would like to show me that would stop me from writing him for Improper Display of Tags. He stated, no, not yet I'm in the Army inactive reserves until I graduate High School next year and then I'll be an MP. I informed him that his trun signal where illegal. He snapped, No I've had them in for about a year, I was able to get an inspection sticker and my friends all have them. I just smiled, shook my head and walked back to my cruiser. I came back with Ch90/Sec14B, Ch90/Sec7E, Ch90/Sec17, Ch90/Sec6. The driver then stated well my uncles a cop in Rhode Island and he gave me the stickers and plate and told me I could get a professional courtesy. **Another ADMIN fight club edit* Remember our civilian lurkers...*


Why didn't you site for Ch 90/9D?


----------



## sammy269

I don't stop them for the display of the TBL or MPA stickers, but they had better be a PO or directly related to one. I have scraped numerous MPA stickers off vehicles and several TBL stickers. The MPA sticker is considered a union decal, the same as a SPAM sticker. Unlawful display is, I believe a $500.00 fine. I am not sure of the actual fine, but you must be a member of the union to display it. Other than that, they ALL get tickets. All it takes is a phone call from the person who gave it to them to clear up the matter. Funny, how I only got a few calls. I even had a knucklehead mention my name to me, and that we were friends since high school and hang around together all the time. I had never met him. Soooo.... he was promptly properly introduced and give my handwriting sample and monitary reminder for his effort.


----------



## GD

Bluelite75 said:


> I know the MPA sticker is losing its value. I've been seeing so many lately you'ed think 50% of the state was either LE or a family member. Other than a few guys from my department I haven't seen too many MASSCOP stickers. In the long run what does it matter? The courtesy goes to the credentials not to a sticker.
> My :2c:


MPA sticker, Blue line stickers, and FOP stickers are getting ridulously common. I sorry I think if your a police officer prove, if you a guard at the local college with fifteen million blue line stickers on your car and your an [email protected]@, shame on you!! I had It!! 
I pulled a guy over from Mass with a blue line plate of the front and three stickers in the back window. He is waiting for the SSPO academy and was an ass, my reply, "good for you!!" he reason for having all the sticker 9 out of 10 times, he gets a warning. If your a cop prove it or wife(picture of significant other or telephone number to verify).
A guy call the station to complain about the "dam police officer" who passed several car on a one lane highway. The gentleman(loosely used) says, "must be a p.o" because they had an FOP emblem on their plate. Wrong!!! Upon being tracked down, a friend of a friend of a friend gave it to her.
End of ran, sorry to sound like such a jerk but I have haaaaaaaad it!lol!!


----------



## Guest

I never see blue line stickers or plates around town but I see what you guys mean when you get closer to Boston. When I drive up and down 128 the ride wouldn't be complete without seeing at least 5 cars with the stickers on them.

I do see a lot of cars with MPA stickers, most of which are out of date so I would think you guys enforcing the law would basically pretend its invisible.

Does anyone acknowledge the IBPO sticker???


----------



## extremesgs

I didn't want to read through all 18 pages, so forgive me if this is has been mentioned....

I remember back in '99 or so was when I first saw the TBL sticker. A friend/fmr. co-worker was in the process of getting one. That process consisted of a letter on dept. letterhead, a copy of LE ID, the form with all his and his dept's info, and the check for the sticker. 

then some smart-ass with a tech-ee-type printer says "Hey, I can make these and market them to cops!" now, like the MPA stickers, everyone's got them, and they carry none of the value that they were originally tasked for (or, at least what we saw them for... 

So sad... I wonder what'll be next. 

Personally, I've got one on my car. With that, I carry off-duty a lot. I think that, if I were to be stopped, that I would be asked if I were on the job, to which I would advise "yes, and I'm carrying." hoping to set them at ease a bit. We never know who we're stopping, and its nice to beathe a sigh of relief when you don't have to worry about who you just stopped. Sorry to get off the sticker and onto "stopping cops"...

Then again, I don't drive lke an 18 year old (anymore!), so I'm not overly concerned with getting stopped.


----------



## jasonbr

i hope no one here is ever "at ease" when someone says they have a gun.


----------



## extremesgs

poor choice of words on my part, but I think you and the forum understand what I mean... 'least I hope so


----------



## GD

djgj200 said:


> Does anyone acknowledge the IBPO sticker???


There common in other states especially Rhode Island. You don't see them too much in Massachusetts.


----------



## j809

Worcester PD guys have them.


----------



## EOD1

On the 15 or so mile drive from my house to my PD i counted 25, Young kids, morbidly obese guys, people who are obviously not PO's


----------



## Curious EMT

What about a blue plate with a black line? 

What does that mean?


----------



## j809

Curious EMT said:


> What about a blue plate with a black line?
> 
> What does that mean?


 That's for funeral home employees.


----------



## 209

Officer Dunngeon said:


> How about if you're a police officer with neither or not a PO with neither?


Just One MPA sticker on my car....

Here's something to laugh at...All of our selectmen have MPA stickers on their cars


----------



## SOT

How about a choice:

All of that shit is gai


----------



## Mongo

Got one plate in front and a small sticker on glass in rear.

Put em on when they first came out.

Now I see wannabes and shit head with em all the time.

Guess I will take mine off.

Kinda like a fashion thing. I don't like it when everyone has the same shit as me.


----------



## Inspector

Used to have employee parking sticker (on old p.d. job)...didn't really want that. On new job got remote to open security gates for entry to building...out of sight and just the way I want to keep it.


----------



## SinePari

SOT_II said:


> How about a choice:
> 
> All of that shit is gai


Wicked gay. SPAM sends me new stickers every year, and they're all in a drawer somewhere. I see more blue line stickers in the 'hood than at a police station.


----------



## Danman

I have a plate and sticker.. i like mine on i dont knwo why but i do but i really get mad at the kids i find w/ them on and they say they get them online. its like they are trying to get a priv or somthing ..lol but i think offduty cops should have them no one elce.


----------



## rocksy1826

i have a star of life sticker and a mini thin blue line sticker on my car. My recent ex was adamant that i put the blue line sticker on. My reaction was "um... why? i'm not a cop." He wanted it as a sign of respect or something to him.

I made him put a star of life sticker on his truck.

I'm trying to decide if i should scrape the blue line sticker off my trcuk now or not. It's not like i think it's going to afford me any special treatment if i get stopped. I think it's gonna have to come off. I am fairly bothered by people who have those stickers thinking it can help them get away with shit.


----------



## OutOfManyOne

I think the only stickers that mean anything are SPAM, MPA and BPPA. They are issued, with numbers. If it's a 2007 decal on the car, I ask, better have the right answer or Gig. I scrape a shitload of stickers from people that should not have them. With MPA I give them the option, get charged or scrape it off.


----------



## Danman

well thats kinda stupid bc if they have a mpa sticker they most likely got that legit.. now w/ the TBL sticker its not illegal for them to have it but more of a sign of disrespect to us.. if they can come up w/ a legit reason for having it then .. no luck to them


----------



## Guest

There are so many stickers, plates and whatevers out there now that you really can't depend on any of that stuff. Somebody is going to get hurt walking up to a vehicle expecting a LEO and meet who knows what. Be on guard, if it is a LEO they will let you know.


----------



## Tango

[B said:


> _Danman]well thats kinda stupid bc if they have a mpa sticker they most likely got that legit.._[/B] now w/ the TBL sticker its not illegal for them to have it but more of a sign of disrespect to us.. if they can come up w/ a legit reason for having it then .. no luck to them


\\\

Not true, in the world of EBAY, one can replicate and sell anything. Also- more than once I have had an MPA sticker on a car I have stopped and the driver informs me that "it was there when I bought the car (used)" If you trust that ANY LE sticker is "legit" you are prone to getting yourself hurt.

My theory, if you are an LEO, you dont need a sticker on your car, you have your badge and ID to prove who you are if stopped...why advertise???


----------



## EchoUnit

When I first got on the job as a summer officer (5 years ago) I was all about the thin blue line. I had the plate for a while, then took the plate off and went to just a little sticker on the rear of my truck. I'm now a full-time patrolman and have since taken all thin blue line items off my car for several reasons...these reasons are: A) everyone and there mother has the stickers thinking that they're get out of jail/ticket free cards, many of which aren't even Police Officers. B) The true meaning of the thin blue line is to honor the men and women who have died in the line of duty and most people think the stickers are just just "cool" to have. C) I love my job but the entire world doesn't have to know what I for work.


----------



## RCPD33

There's alot of good points on here. Theres probably no right or wrong answer. It all comes down to personal preference. I do have the smallest "thin blue line" sticker on the back of my rear window (minivan, so it gets lost easy and is not that noticeable, unless you walk up to it) and my MPA sticker up front. Steve from M&S Police Supply showed me the stickers, told me what they meant and verified my ID before he sold me one a few years back. That made me feel good and to me seemed like a good thing. It's probably true that not all Police supply stores do this and there is so much homemade junk out there, it takes away from it now. Still, I pay my respect with my "thin blue line", display the MPA and have my ID if need be.


----------



## lpguy6767

i have both but car was vandalized i suspect because of that reason


----------



## SOT

Are you a cop?


----------



## 94c

finally got my MPA stickers for this year.

Probably put the up on E-Bay.


----------



## Guest

Is there a BUY IT NOW ???????


----------



## JoninNH




----------



## BSP4141

I Don't Put Shit On My Pov Because It Seems Most People With A Mpa Or Blueline Sticker Are Whackers, So The Way I See It Whats A Patrol Cop To Think When He See's A Car With Mpa Stickers Dating Back To 1979 And Blue Line Plates And The Guy Driving It Is A Plumber.


----------



## gooday

I think its funny were I work at a jail and people have the stickers on there cars. First off we are not cops but it is good to honor those that have fallen. We do work for the same purpose at the end of it all and we should support eachother. But the big problem there is if the inmates get to know you car it makes it easy for them to pick it out when they get out or to have some one approach you on the outside when your off duty with your family. You guys know ,you arrest them, most are real shit bags. But in makes it easier to spot the black F150 with the blue line sticker on one side of the back window and the sheriffs dept sticker on the other. As for me I dont like any stickers on my car at all unless they have to be there.


----------



## pahapoika

been awhile since i raised a thread from the dead 

but saw a "thin blue line" sticker in the back window of a Nstar truck this week.

it was one of those white , mid sized Dodge pick up trucks.

guess these stickers have been pretty well abused by now and will lose favor until something new comes along.

as for the poll , i'm not PO and have no stickers on my vehicle


----------



## Big.G

FYI - All you DOC guys just got your own sticker. It is the Thin White Line. I just found out about them today at the uniform shop and saw a stack of them marked DOC.

Maybe these could become the new thing?


----------



## pahapoika

_Thin White Line ?_

that's weird. i've got Blue Knight stickers , Emerald Society , FOP , etc , etc

i enjoy being a member in all these clubs , but don't put any stickers on my car because of concerns of vandalism.


----------



## chibby

I have a badge and ID card if I get pulled over, which has happened *once* in 7 years. I don't drive like a maniac. That one time I did have a burnt out tail lamp of which I was unaware (and it was promptly corrected the following day).

Thin blue line was ruined years ago and has no meaning anymore. In fact, when I was working the road I would take extra notice of Thin Blue Line bearing vehicles and stop them for violations I observed. I'd say that greater than 60% of the time the drivers had *no* direct connection to law enforcement. "I got it from my friend" "My uncle's a cop" etc., or the car owner was a member of a quasi-law enforcement agency like Sheriff's Dept., Corrections, or Constable.


----------



## pahapoika

_or the car owner was a member of a quasi-law enforcement agency like Sheriff's Dept., Corrections, or Constable._

and another reason why i don't put any stickers on my car. these cop clubs will take your money , but if your from a "quasi-law enforcement agency" you don't rate on the food chain.


----------



## billb

pahapoika said:


> _or the car owner was a member of a quasi-law enforcement agency like Sheriff's Dept., Corrections, or Constable._
> 
> and another reason why i don't put any stickers on my car. these cop clubs will take your money , but if your from a "quasi-law enforcement agency" you don't rate on the food chain.


It never ends on this site... someone has to thump thier chest. So what happens when you whine deputies, correction officers and constables out of a job? Do thier job? I doubt it... no then it would just be municipals and staties arguing over who is the "real" cop. IT NEVER ENDS IN HERE.

Do your job and nod at the other guy doing his.


----------



## Guest

pahapoika said:


> and another reason why i don't put any stickers on my car. these cop clubs will take your money , but if your from a "quasi-law enforcement agency" you don't rate on the food chain.


I pay my MPA dues for the insurance and benefits. I give the sticker to my wife, as I haven't had an MPA sticker on my vehicle in over 15 years. If I get stopped, my badge & ID card are a lot more convincing than a sticker.


----------



## SinePari

The latest round of "Troopers Are Your Best Protection" stickers have been issued. I've seen them conspicuously displayed on some very interesting vehicles. People are perplexed when they actually get stopped, as if these stickers give immunity when you're unlicensed, driving over 100mph, etc.


----------



## Duff112

SinePari said:


> The latest round of "Troopers Are Your Best Protection" stickers have been issued. I've seen them conspicuously displayed on some very interesting vehicles. People are perplexed when they actually get stopped, as if these stickers give immunity when you're unlicensed, driving over 100mph, etc.


Sine-

Not only that I'm seeing more and more TBL front plates (i.e. no front plate) on the RMV two plate issues...

time to dust off my V books.


----------



## Guest

*Thin Blue Line Sticker*

A LEOs opinion needed: I have a thin blue line sticker on my car. I received it from a family member who is a County Sheriff. Many ppl in my family are sheriffs, PO's as well as correctional officers in the MC world. Do I have the right to have this on my car? Who will hold it against me?


----------



## j809

*Re: Thin Blue Line Sticker*



ptriggs said:


> A LEOs opinion needed: I have a thin blue line sticker on my car. I received it from a family member who is a County Sheriff. Many ppl in my family are sheriffs, PO's as well as correctional officers in the MC world. Do I have the right to have this on my car? Who will hold it against me?


 GIG


----------



## Harley387

Everyone knows that thin blue line plates are just a tool for spotting dirtbags. The REAL cops have a pink triangle sticker on their cars. inch:


----------



## Guest

*Re: Thin Blue Line Sticker*



ptriggs said:


> A LEOs opinion needed: I have a thin blue line sticker on my car. I received it from a family member who is a County Sheriff. Many ppl in my family are sheriffs, PO's as well as correctional officers in the MC world. Do I have the right to have this on my car? Who will hold it against me?


Anyone I stop who has a TBL sticker or plate that's not a cop gets it stuck up their ass. If they are a cop, I strongly suggest they take it off for security and officer safety purposes.

The whole TBL was a nice idea that was taken over and perverted by the general public who wanted to jump on the bandwagon.



Harley387 said:


> Everyone knows that thin blue line plates are just a tool for spotting dirtbags. The REAL cops have a pink triangle sticker on their cars. inch:


Pink triangles are so passe.....rainbow stickers are the way to go.


----------



## CJIS

What with departments putting them on their Fully marked cruisers now? What ever happened to 2 blue plates? (plates that actully mean something still.)


----------



## Trifecta

I don't have anything on my POV. However, I do have the MPA and Blue Line sticker on my wife's car. She is to shy do explain who I am. So I hope for the sake of a brotherhood the officer will ask and she will come out from underneath her rock and answer them.


----------



## DYSguy

*Re: Thin Blue Line Sticker*



Delta784 said:


> Anyone I stop who has a TBL sticker or plate that's not a cop gets it stuck up their ass. If they are a cop, I strongly suggest they take it off for security and officer safety purposes.
> 
> The whole TBL was a nice idea that was taken over and perverted by the general public who wanted to jump on the bandwagon.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't these start as a memorial to those fallen in LOD? So you're telling me that if this person isn't a officer you're gonna shove it up there ass? That's real nice for a family member of a fallen officer. So basically you 're telling us the 304 officers killed in the LOD in Ma. alone don't matter? and the guys from 9/11? they don't matter either? What about the 160 (avg) officers killed in LOD nationaly a year?
I'm not saying they deserve a pass either. If you drive like an Asshole you deserve to get written up period. But don't fuck with em just cuz they have the lines. 
I do have the sticker as a memorial to a family member killed in LOD.


----------



## Big.G

A lot of Officers give their MPA and TBL stickers to their spouses. Some to their kids (if they are believed to be worthy). If you stop a car with the TBL sticker/plate, ask where they got them from. There is a reason they require badges to buy them at the uniform shop. If they didn't use a badge to get it or didn't get it from a police officer, then they should be bagged and the stickers confiscated. The blue line is a federal registered trademark of Fraternal Blue Line and legal action can be brought in federal court.

If you don't have a badge or can't get one from a police officer, you shouldn't have one. I feel the same goes for the MPA stickers. If you really feel the need to show support for LE, get one of these ribbon magnets.










Just my $0.02


----------



## cj3441

*Re: Thin Blue Line Sticker*



DYSguy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't these start as a memorial to those fallen in LOD? So you're telling me that if this person isn't a officer you're gonna shove it up there ass? That's real nice for a family member of a fallen officer. So basically you 're telling us the 304 officers killed in the LOD in Ma. alone don't matter? and the guys from 9/11? they don't matter either? What about the 160 (avg) officers killed in LOD nationaly a year?
> I'm not saying they deserve a pass either. If you drive like an Asshole you deserve to get written up period. But don't fuck with em just cuz they have the lines.
> I do have the sticker as a memorial to a family member killed in LOD.


I think people who display the TBL plates/stickers as a tribute to fallen Officers is the vast minority, most people who are not LEO or immediate family are displaying those items to get out of tickets. Personally as a LEO I do not display any decals of any manner on my personal vehicles.


----------



## SOT

When I hear "blue line/blue wall/thin blue line I think of cops sticking up for other cops. If this had to do with fallen cops as a memorial, then the original intent has been severely corrupted, all the more reason to get rid of them entirely.

For the record, when I think of blue balls, I think of NE2k7


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Every morning I drive my son to preschool. I put on the radio and listen to Kid Rock. Motley Crue, AC/DC, OZZIE, Tesla etc.. so I dont fall asleep because I am not a morning person. Anyway getting back to the subject I drop him off say goodbye and drive back home. Everyday I see this guy driving a green SUV with a Blue Police Municipal Plate attached to the front plate area of his SUV as he passes by me I notice a green passenger plate in the back. I am thinking this wacker has a municipal plate on his front so when someone (police) running radar see his truck they ignore it figuring its a police MV. This has to be the ultimate wacker sighting ever!


----------



## SinePari

*Re: Thin Blue Line Sticker*



DYSguy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't these start as a memorial to those fallen in LOD? So you're telling me that if this person isn't a officer you're gonna shove it up there ass? That's real nice for a family member of a fallen officer. So basically you 're telling us the 304 officers killed in the LOD in Ma. alone don't matter? and the guys from 9/11? they don't matter either? What about the 160 (avg) officers killed in LOD nationaly a year?
> I'm not saying they deserve a pass either. If you drive like an Asshole you deserve to get written up period. But don't fuck with em just cuz they have the lines.
> I do have the sticker as a memorial to a family member killed in LOD.


Don't get stopped, and asking an officer to be "real nice" to you because a fucking sticker on your car is a gayest thing I've heard. When someone running traffic has all kinds of things going through their minds, there is a numbing effect when the excuses start flying. How the hell is an officer supposed to know your family geneology and its fallen officers?

Do you know how many times Delta stops cars  ? Some of us make 20-30 mv stops per day or more, 1000s of stops per year, and the average stop is pretty cordial. So when the stories start falling out of their mouths most of the time it goes in one ear and out the next.

So DYSguy, if and when you get stopped, would you want consideration for a stupid traffic violation based upon a killed family member? Would you ask the officer to go online (thus extending the stop and chances of getting killed himself) and check the odmp for the name you give? Check your fucking attitude.


----------



## MM1799

DYSguy said:


> I do have the sticker as a memorial to a family member killed in LOD.


That's the biggest load of BS I've ever seen. Why dont you cut the fucking sympathy act and tell it like it is. To put up this facade is an insult to every officer killed. I'm sure their families sleep easy at night knowing that a bunch of idiot drivers try to get out of tickets by pretending they bought the sticker for the fallen.

You and I both know that every PO mourns the fallen and we dont need some material thing to show it. Donate to the memorial funds and/or go to Washing DC next time and pay your respect that way.

What about the crack dealer I pull over who has a TBL plate? Is he showing respect for the fallen? What about habitual traffic offender? The rapist? The reporter who spends their day writing we make to much & are lazy? You are either really naive or you think we are fucking stupid. I haven't figured out which one.

You want to remember the fallen? Obey the law. They died upholding it. The least you can do is respect what they died for.


----------



## DYSguy

What about the crack dealer I pull over who has a TBL plate? Is he showing respect for the fallen? What about habitual traffic offender? The rapist?

"I'm not saying they deserve a pass either. If you drive like an Asshole you deserve to get written up period."

Not to mention 1/2 these fucks wouldn't know what the plate represents either. A couple a probing "?" is all it would take Dick Tracy.. and how does a rapist fit into this? and it was a PO association that came up with it.

http://www.thinblueline.com/


----------



## j809

DYSguy said:


> What about the crack dealer I pull over who has a TBL plate? Is he showing respect for the fallen? What about habitual traffic offender? The rapist?
> 
> http://www.thinblueline.com/


 I didn't know DYS pulls cars over. You are one of the wackiest whackos on this site in along time.


----------



## DYSguy

j809 said:


> I didn't know DYS pulls cars over.


Huh? WTH are you talking about? never said I did.


----------



## MM1799

You're an idiot. It's real simple. If you actually had any experience pulling vehicles over you'd realize that the vast majority of people who have these stickers/plates are criminals or idiots who dont want tickets. 

You actually expect me to believe you put a sticker on your car without expecting some kind of immunity? Again, you are either naive or think we are stupid.

You seem to not comprehend that I've been told, almost verbatim, that same crap you wrote earlier while in the BDL by the guy going 90mph.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Harley387 said:


> Everyone knows that thin blue line plates are just a tool for spotting dirtbags. The REAL cops have a pink triangle sticker on their cars. inch:


I do, I also have a Barney and Wiggle sticker and recently had to put a Thomas the Train sticker on my car to quiet my kids.

You're an idiot. It's real simple. If you actually had any experience pulling vehicles over you'd realize that the vast majority of people who have these stickers/plates are criminals or idiots who dont want tickets.

You actually expect me to believe you put a sticker on your car without expecting some kind of immunity? Again, you are either naive or think we are stupid.

Agree
Anyone who puts a sticker on their MV is not doing it for a nobel cause its to get out of a ticket. If anyone wants to be nobel to the cause they would be modest about it and donate money to Law Enforcement Memorial Fund/s enough said. Close this topic its been beat like Briney Spears career!!

PS the Thomas the Train sticker works well getting out of tickets. However Barney and Wiggles gets you a civil citation forthwith double the fines possibly even arrested!!!

</IMG>
</IMG>


----------



## Big.G

There is this wonderful thing called discretion. If people realized that they would be guaranteed a ticket because the officer that stopped them decided to use their discretion and give absolutely no consideration of a warning to those that display the TBL and/or MPA stickers/plates without being an immediate family member of a PO on top of having the sticker/plate confiscated, maybe the abuse would decline and eventually have its integrity restored.

Instead, most officers and troopers choose to just blow it off and say can you believe that person. As a result the abuse continues to grow. Then we have this stupid thread that continues to go on repeating ourselves because the issue still exists and we feel that coming here complaining is going to somehow fix it. I know there are departments where they are too busy to deal with this issue, but there are departments where the guys do have the time to help rectify the issue and choose to let it go unnoticed when on the street and complain to their colleagues later on accomplishing nothing.

Not everyone, but almost everyone, that displays TBL, MPA and other LE related stickers and plates do it hoping to be given immunity. There is a small percentage that do it because they take pride in their job, do it to remind everyone that the fallen officers are not forgotten, and do it to support those that continue to uphold the law.

The only thing better than watching someone's reaction after getting a ticket thinking the TBL grants them immunity is watching their reaction when you confiscate it thinking they have the right to display it.

Do something about it to help restore its integrity for the sake of those that have made the ultimate sacrifice trying uphold the law and for the sake of those that continue to uphold the law. Otherwise stop complaining.


----------



## Chief Wiggins

After seeing a full patch HA and several idiot's/dealers driving with them I decided to run any mv's with blue line plates. It seems that these people think Police will not run or pull them over.


----------



## DodgeRam

Too bad that "close thread" button is gone...


----------



## PBC FL Cop

texdep said:


> LenS
> 
> I may be the one who's off base and I agree with you that legit badges are not to be played with; I wouldn't go handing mine out.
> 
> But, a charm on a bracelet or an ID or badge that says Cops Mother on it---Is Mom going to go out and play Sparky -- I don't think so!
> 
> I've in other parts of the country where this stuff is common and it's no big deal and there are NOT wild groups of spouses or mothers running around making believe they are cops.


Mini badges for a wife/mother/son etc. of a LEO are quite common and are sold in most police supply stores. Of course, a LEO ID is required for their purchase.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Stop!!!! Or My Wife Will Shoot!!!


----------



## OfficerObie59

Stickers, smickers. No sticker should ever stop a guy from at least stopping the car, and being as ever vigilant whether you see one or not.

The only sticker that means barely anything is the MPA, becuase uasage of it by dirtbags has teeth (i.e. Ch. 266 § 69). 

I once pulled over one of the more senior guys I work with who hasn't stopped a car since the Carter administration. He was irritated I didn't let him go b/c of the fruit salad of MPA stickers on his wife's back windshield. 

Still, I guess it still has alot of meaning to some people.


----------



## DPDM

*Thin Blue Line Sticker on Civilian Vehicles*

I was wondering what the various people here thought about civilians placing the thin blue line sticker on civilian vehicles. I support the police, I want to be the police.

I am also in the process of getting my gun license, & wil likely be carrying my gun with me.

As far as I know these are the main reasons for the sticker.

What say ye all?


----------



## Crvtte65

*Re: Thin Blue Line Sticker on Civilian Vehicles*

Where to start...

Support of the police is NOT the reason to have the sticker. The Thin Blue Line is a registered trademark (http://www.thinblueline.com/) and you must have proper ID to purchase it. So. NO don't put it on your car... and always remember... fight club


----------



## CJIS

*Re: Thin Blue Line Sticker on Civilian Vehicles*

Stickes mean nothing anymore. Only thing that counts is the Tin and the ID. A tin without ID is useless by the way.


----------



## Gil

*Re: Thin Blue Line Sticker on Civilian Vehicles*



Wolfman said:


> Dude, put whatever sticker you want on your car, it doesn't mean anything more than what you may think it means. Just another way to attract attention.


Attract Attention!! :crazy: That's the last thing I want to do..... I had no idea

That's it, I am scraping off the rainbow of MPA stickers, blue-line stickers and FOP stickers.

Taking the row of police ball caps out of the back window

Removing the illegal blue-line plate from the front and putting that ugly red one back on.

Removing the S&W cuffs from the rear view mirror.

Selling off the 50+ led/strobes lights scattered throughout the car on ebay

(where I got all this shit from in the first place) 

Oh and I'm selling my official police look alike crown vic (also bought on ebay)


----------



## SOT

I only have the I'm ____ And I Am A Member Of Masscops.com

that one works like a fucking charm!


----------



## jettsixx

I've always had good luck with this sticker.


----------



## Peacemaker

Nothing , I have an ID, badge & gun. I think if it gets any futher than that, we have problems....


----------



## OutOfManyOne

> I then told him that I'm a current Federal Officer and that the sticker represents CO's killed in the line of duty and that the sticker better come off that fucking car by the time I finish paying for my gas, or there will be trouble.


Ok tough guy, so you getting in an altercation off-duty with a convict over a stupid sticker. Nice, did they teach you that at your FLETC training?


----------



## OutOfManyOne

FedUp said:


> Shut up


 Hey did you think that maybe he is a CO and was f*cking with you. :L::L:


----------



## exscrew

So basicaly after he told you he was an ex con and all you did was run your mouth and make a threat you had no intention of following through on right?
Lesson number one for any new CO. If you say your going to do something you better do it or your a punk. 
Guess what Fedup? you just got punked off hard. Good job tough guy you just let the bad guys win one. All new CO's on this site take note


----------



## Big.G

While I agree with what you say ex, at least he had the balls to say something and scared the shit out of that piece of puke. I bet it gave him some food for thought about having that sticker on his car. The only thing I'm wondering about is why he didn't remove it on the spot.

Fed, next time you confront someone off-duty, use better word choice. Don't use words that could have been interpreted as an intent to fight...unless you did intend on fighting the guy. Either way you could land yourself in some "trouble" next time. Being a Federal Officer, you're held to a higher standard and shouldn't be going around starting fights. And like ex said, "if you say your going to do something you better do it or your a punk."


----------



## SinePari

FedUp said:


> Just as I was handing the clerk the money, the prick drives off like a bat-outta-hell. Scumbag.


Betchya wish you coulda stopped him! Oh snap! 

Rule #1 to STREET guys don't pick fights you can't win.


----------



## Guest

i can't count the number of times i've seen the blue line sticker myself . yes. it pissed me off. so i held aloft my trusty flashlight and said these words. "by the power of the BOP , I have no real authority.!" then , much like fedup . i got into my volvo and drove away. but I told the guy before i left that he can rest assured i'd be typing up a hard guy retort on masscops when i got home.


----------



## Guest

i came across a guy outside of blockbuster video once with the sticker too. it pissed me off as well , so i held aloft my trusty flashlight and said these words , " BY THE POWER OF FLETC .... I HAVE NO REAL AUTHORITY!"
Then i got on my bike and sped away. but before going i told the clown that rest assured i would be posting a hard guy retort on masscops when i got home .


----------



## DoD102

WOW this thread wetn crazy. Guys insulting each other and the whole 9 yards. COOL! So much for all being on the same team. Who cares if people have or don't have stickers. It's not meant to get you out of something. It should be meant to diplay your pride in your profession. As for being confronted off duty. How often does that really happen? In 27 years it's happend twice to me. Once right at my house and once at Neighbors in Deerfield. I talked my way out of trouble both times and then when the time presented itself later down the road took care of business. Anyway, I can't believe I just let myself get caught up in this thread!  Lets take care of each other. That's what's important.


----------



## Chipper

Very good "two cents" enjoyed...


----------



## Big.G

What happened to FedUp's post? There isn't anything saying it was deleted like I've seen in other threads where posts are deleted. His post has just disappeared like it never existed.


----------



## JoninNH

Undocumented posting.


----------



## Chipper

DoD102 said:


> WOW this thread wetn crazy. Guys insulting each other and the whole 9 yards. COOL! So much for all being on the same team. Who cares if people have or don't have stickers. It's not meant to get you out of something. It should be meant to diplay your pride in your profession. As for being confronted off duty. How often does that really happen? In 27 years it's happend twice to me. Once right at my house and once at Neighbors in Deerfield. I talked my way out of trouble both times and then when the time presented itself later down the road took care of business. Anyway, I can't believe I just let myself get caught up in this thread!  Lets take care of each other. That's what's important.


I agree with this post the most......very level headed. Since this post I have done some research on the blueline. I found something even better. At www.troopercolors.com you can purchase french and electric blue window decals. I think they lean toward MA state police, this website supposedly created by a state trooper. So, I ordered mine, and love it. Also as you can see I use it as my pic.

http://www.troopercolors.com


----------



## kwflatbed

I think it's time to close the poll from 2008


----------



## 7costanza

Ask and ye shall receive.


----------

